# Some new baits I painted



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

A few baits I painted this week


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the baby bass and bluegill! Good job!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great job on those!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Excellent work on these! They all look great.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

These are insane!!!


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone


----------

